# Agility Course of the week: Sequence 2



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is my first attempt at designing a course on paper.








Hopefully this will test everyones back side jumps, threadles, and weave poles. This is just a mix of courses I've seen and thought would be good to try.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since one of the things I'm trying to work on with my girls is speed, think I'm going to pass on this weeks with all the back jumps and tight turns. Thank goodness the AKC courses aren't as tough as you are Wildo!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where is your start line?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Thank goodness the AKC courses aren't as tough as you are Wildo!


Wait a second! I didn't design this course...  It does look like a difficult course though. I'm excited to try it out!

Jax08- the start line is at the top right at jump #1.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know where the course starts but how often do you see an official course starting in the field? My thoughts were that if these are for practice that a clean start would be better? Wish I could play this game with you! It's a fun little course you have set up. Looks like Jax is officially done...even for fun.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> I know where the course starts but how often do you see an official course starting in the field? My thoughts were that if these are for practice that a clean start would be better? Wish I could play this game with you! It's a fun little course you have set up. Looks like Jax is officially done...even for fun.


Most venues have electronic timers so there no longer is an official 'startline' except for some of the games. Instead the timer is actually set at the first jump and is activated as the dog is in the air over the jump.. So how ever you set them up behind that jump, at any angle, is fine.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

*************** CRAP, I accidentally deleted your post intead of copy/pasting it into a new post!***************************

MAGGIEROSELEE messed up and I apologize!

I think I deleted the link that showed you running the course


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

kbella999 said:


> _Sorry MRL and Jax that I didn't design a course to your liking._ Whoever is next can post a course and we can do that one instead. It won't hurt my feelings. I didn't think it was suppose to be an official course but more of exercises to work on.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCNciAGnJ3s


HUH? I don't even know how you could take offense at my question. Or anything in my post quoted below.



Jax08 said:


> I know where the course starts but how often do you see an official course starting in the field? My thoughts were that if these are for practice that a clean start would be better? *Wish I could play this game with you! It's a fun little course you have set up*. Looks like Jax is officially done...even for fun.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Sorry MRL and Jax that I didn't design a course to your liking. Whoever is next can post a course and we can do that one instead.


I think it's GREAT that anyone puts up a course! I love that you stepped in and put up something that was fit for your training needs/level. 

But we all have our different challenges and things to work on. For me, I have to keep the courses a bit more flowy with a mix of the tighter handler focused stuff and the more open parts that the dogs (and I) can RUN.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Kbella999 please reupload your video. I was just about to watch it when it got deleted.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oops I meant repost...


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I understand that MRL and that is why I suggested whoever is next to put up a course so maybe more people would be interested in it. I'll run whatever is put up.


MaggieRoseLee said:


> I think it's GREAT that anyone puts up a course! I love that you stepped in and put up something that was fit for your training needs/level.
> 
> But we all have our different challenges and things to work on. For me, I have to keep the courses a bit more flowy with a mix of the tighter handler focused stuff and the more open parts that the dogs (and I) can RUN.


NO offense was taken. I was being nice and apologizing for not making a course to everyones liking. 


Jax08 said:


> HUH? I don't even know how you could take offense at my question. Or anything in my post quoted below.


Here is the link again. 






wildo said:


> Kbella999 please reupload your video. I was just about to watch it when it got deleted.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with the course this week, kbella999. I don't think you should have to apologize for "not making a course to everyone's liking." This is about growing skill, rather than keeping it simple and easy.

I have a really busy night tonight, but plan on giving this a go tomorrow. Nice work in running the course; you did some handling moves that I found surprising. I'm interested to compare my take on this course with yours.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great, I'm looking forward to see how other people run it. I didn't have time to try other ways to run it because of the dang heat.



wildo said:


> I have a really busy night tonight, but plan on giving this a go tomorrow. Nice work in running the course; you did some handling moves that I found surprising. I'm interested to compare my take on this course with yours.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I might not get to this till the end of the week. It is just too darn hot to do anything outside!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow wow wow wow!! Not exactly as difficult as I expected, but still very tricky to get your timing right! It took us quite a few attempts. We still haven't gotten a 100% clean run, but it's way to hot out for lots of attempts. I can see many areas for specific training here. Video coming shortly... (And I sure hope Pimg's speed is reflected as well on camera as it felt in person! In spite of the heat, she was on fire tonight!)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's my video for the week:





I have to say- in watching kbella999's video, I really thought the "push to back - front cross take off side" looked strange and difficult to execute. (AgilityNerd: backside handling techniques) I thought for sure that the dog SHOULD take the weave poles when handling like that. I definitely found it to be an effective way to handle jump #4, though I plan on experimenting here with other techniques (see link above). Those other techniques may cause me to handle jump #5 differently as well.

I also found a lot of issues with Pimg's weave pole entries. Honestly- it's nothing new, I've just been lazy and need to get on that training. This course exposed that! I'd very much like to not have to support the entries so much, but if I don't, Pimg will enter at the second pole rather than the first when doing onside weaves. She's always been pretty consistently good with off side weaves though.

Overall- that was a real challenge! I was surprised at how many attempts it took us to get it (even though we technically didn't run it clean yet). I think this is a real skill builder course; excellent job kbella999!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good job Willy and Pimg. Pimg was flying through that course. I'll have to go and try jump 5/6 like you did and see how that works for Jerry Lee. Yes, the tunnel was in the same place, that is called laziness and not wanting to move the tunnel on my part.  How did you train Pimgs weave poles? Rusti learned the channel method and then was retaught the 2x2's. Jerry Lee learned 2x2 from the start. Really love it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I used the 2x2s for her weaves, but I did it before buying the dvd. I need to readdress it now that I have some tips from the dvd. I like the way I did 5/6, I think it makes a lot of sense. That said, I'm still going to play with other options like wrapping jump 4 which would set us up for a near side entry on jump 5 (I think like you did). I'm pretty confident you probably found the fastest solution for a fast dog in the FC at 4 though. I am (believe it or not) going to play with a blind cross on the landing side of 4. This sequence is a situation where I think the handler position leaves no doubt where the dog needs to be after the blind cross. It would be a push to back followed by a BC on the landing side. As I'm running for jump 5, she should naturally come to my left side after the BC. This sets me up for being ahead and doesn't (we'll see) confuse my dog on where she should be. The blind cross is not something I'm ready to 100% embrace, however I do think there are a very few situations (like this one) where it leaves no ambiguity due to the change of direction from the handler. A BC where there is no change of direction from the handler, in my opinion, leaves too much ambiguity for my tastes.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Playing with the rear cross at Jump #4.





I was comparing (very unscientifically) the time it took Pimg to cross the plane of Jump #3 to go through Jump #4, and be heading towards Jump #5. In both the send to back with a FC on take off side, and the RC strategy, it took Pimg about 2 secs. So even though I thought the RC might actually be slightly faster- I'm not sure it is. I probably need multiple courses and a real timing system to know for sure.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

*Update on the Blind Cross

*I did some more practice with it last night, and I wasn't able to successfully complete one blind cross. Pimg would always stay on my right side coming out of jump #4, even if that meant a seriously tight turn in order to maintain her side. I think that's funny!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nobody else? Kristin- did you get a chance to try it out?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Bummer that nobody else had a video this week. MRL- you're up!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Still planning to run this sequence, but it's been too darn hot!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Bummer that nobody else had a video this week. MRL- you're up!


I swear that-unless it rains- I am going to work on my yard this weekend and start participating on the next course!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Bummer that nobody else had a video this week. MRL- you're up!


Uh oh... Did I mention my lack or organizational and planning skills lately?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MRL- how's that sequence coming?? Today's a beautiful day for some agility training!
TaraM1285- you're on deck!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

It even cooled off here in Oklahoma yesterday morning and I was able to get in some practice. 



wildo said:


> MRL- how's that sequence coming?? Today's a beautiful day for some agility training!
> TaraM1285- you're on deck!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Just curious MRL how you're coming with the new course? It's been a full week now, and I was really hoping we could keep a steady stream of small sequences in order to maintain interest and engagement.


----------

